# Frontier engine mods...



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, got this 2.4L I4 in my '00 Frontier, and I'm not going to do anything yet (still has 10,000 miles left on warrenty), but when it gets there, what are some minor bolt-ons I could put on it to give me just a little more power, but not touch the gas-milage much? I saw a computer module on e-bay that said it'd give it ~10HP, and maybe a K&N filter for ~3hp, what else? Not looking for anything super-powerful, if I wanted that I would've got a V6 (read my "/Rant" thread in OT), and definitely not looking for anything rice (loud fart can), but could I do something to the exhuast to let it flow a bit easier without it being much louder than it is stock?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Noahm3 said:


> Ok, got this 2.4L I4 in my '00 Frontier, and I'm not going to do anything yet (still has 10,000 miles left on warrenty), but when it gets there, what are some minor bolt-ons I could put on it to give me just a little more power, but not touch the gas-milage much? I saw a computer module on e-bay that said it'd give it ~10HP, and maybe a K&N filter for ~3hp, what else? Not looking for anything super-powerful, if I wanted that I would've got a V6 (read my "/Rant" thread in OT), and definitely not looking for anything rice (loud fart can), but could I do something to the exhuast to let it flow a bit easier without it being much louder than it is stock?[/QUOTEJ
> 
> JWT cams, SLR or Doug Thorley Header and exhaust, AEM CAI, Unorthadox UD pullies, you can get a lot of bolt on power for that motor. Froget the e-bay stuff, its fraudulent and trash.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Where would be the best place to find these items for it. I know I used JEGS, Summitracing, and JCWhitney for my old truck, but they don't seem to cater to import trucks much


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Noahm3 said:


> Where would be the best place to find these items for it. I know I used JEGS, Summitracing, and JCWhitney for my old truck, but they don't seem to cater to import trucks much


do a web serch, look at Jim Wolf Technology, Spencer Low Racing, AC, Automotive Customisers, etc.

Mike


----------

